# Nursery plants for desert tortoises



## Teeg (Apr 21, 2016)

does anyone know what the time frame or guidelines are for waiting before introducing nursery grown plants to the tortoise enclosure for them to eat? It is assumed the nursery plants have been fertilized and maybe treated with pesticides. I have heard 'wait 2 weeks' and another suggestion was to wait 3 months. Thanks for any thoughts on this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 21, 2016)

A lot of the pesticides are systemic and can theoretically last for the life of the plant.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 21, 2016)

You'd have to ask about some safe organics or go for plants grown for human consumption or something grown by other members. Even things that are so hardy, they never need pesticides like Aloe or most cacti.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2016)

if the pesticides they use are systemic I would wait a minimum of 6 months but that's just me I grow my own stuff


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 21, 2016)

Put out some feelers here. Maybe in the wanted section and get some plants or cactus from another enthusiast.


----------



## Teeg (Apr 21, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You'd have to ask about some safe organics or go for plants grown for human consumption or something grown by other members. Even things that are so hardy, they never need pesticides like Aloe or most cacti.


Thanks, good ideas. I'm waiting for native seeds to sprout, which will give a variety to eat.


----------



## Rue (Apr 21, 2016)

The plant metabolizes systemic insecticides. I suppose how long they'd last depends on the nature of the plant (it's life span), the nature of the chemical compound used, the amount used, and the environment. And to find that out, you'd need specific details.

They won't last forever.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2016)

Rue said:


> The plant metabolizes systemic insecticides. I suppose how long they'd last depends on the nature of the plant (it's life span), the nature of the chemical compound used, the amount used, and the environment. And to find that out, you'd need specific details.
> 
> They won't last forever.


nothing lasts forever sorry I was being a little retrospective there.


----------

